# add new games possible?



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

hi, I'm using a k2, i wonder if we can add new games to the k2 other than the minesweep that's originally in the k2? if possible, how?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, anything's possible , but no, there is definitely no "official" way, and I haven't heard of any "unofficial" games, either.  Although, come to think of it, there was someone who had a website of little games that could be played on the Kindle (must have Whispernet access, of course).


----------



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

aww... that's too bad. I have no whispernet access... I'm not even in US. haha


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

dawnflight1984 said:


> hi, I'm using a k2, i wonder if we can add new games to the k2 other than the minesweep that's originally in the k2? if possible, how?


I have a K2 but don't see any minesweep on it. How do you access it?

John


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

jheydt said:


> I have a K2 but don't see any minesweep on it. How do you access it?
> 
> John


ALT+Shift+M from the home screen


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Please don't laugh..... I've known how to access Minesweeper, but I don't know how to PLAY it........ instructions, anyone? Thank you!!! LOL


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I had no idea there was a game on there-is that the only one?
I'm up for instructions too
thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are instructions for minesweeper.... Try playing on your computer first, until you get the hang of it.... It's hard to navigate on the Kindle.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2167802_play-minesweeper.html


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Well this one isn't installable, but eheimburg created a Kindle games site that has two games on it. Read about it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12155.0.html
I personally like the jumble game a lot, when I have wireless.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Pidgeon and SuicidePact: I will be sure to check those out tomorrow, when I have more time. I appreciate the info!


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I know how to play Minesweeper but on the K2 it's different.  You press the M key to mark or unmark mines.  Each time you press the M key the number of mines left on the bottom of the screen decreases by one.  Thats not the way the pc minesweeper game works.  You mark a square and the number of mines adjacent to that square shows in each adjacent square.  I may be missing something here but it sure was not the minesweeper I am familiar with.

John


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The game does not play exactly the same, and the interface is kloogy to say the least.... That's why I suggest trying it on the PC first, to get the feel of the game, before trying to play on the Kindle.


----------

